# Varicose Veins



## mmelcam (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anyone have any ideas on what code I would use for removal of varicose vein in the ARM? The op note reads "We identified the ends of this varicosity, and these were suture ligated. Then, we excised the vein from the subcutaneous tissues and held pressure." This clearly was not a stab phlebectomy and the rest of the codes in the ligation section is of the lower extremity. Any ideas???


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Perhaps the unlisted code, 37799


----------



## Treetoad (Jul 10, 2008)

I come up with 37799 as well.


----------

